
Show HN: Warthog – Code first GraphQL API Built on TypeGraphQL and TypeORM - goldcaddy77
https://warthog.dev
======
goldcaddy77
Author here. In playing with the other available GraphQL API frameworks
earlier this year, I realized that I needed something with more flexibility
than schema-first GraphQL APIs like Prisma, but I also loved the consistency
of the APIs that they produced. So I decided to build Warthog: a code-first
GraphQL API framework built with TypeScript that uses decorators to
autogenerate both the GraphQL schema as well as the database schema - you just
supply the resolvers and data models. Under the hood it uses TypeGraphQL for
the GraphQL schema generation, TypeORM for the DB migrations and sprinkles in
a bunch of magic for the autogenerated filters, pagination and sorting. Also,
since it's using TypeORM and TypeGraphQL under the hood, you can always fall
back on using their decorators if you need to do something custom. Let me know
what you think!

